# Bug Shield



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Get bug screens for the Furnace openings. Dirt Daubers got in mine and plugged the exhaust and burned up ignitor..I still don't know what the repair will cost. Bug screens are only about $12. Don't leave the dealer's lot without them!--Learned the Hard way-Rtavi


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got some for the water heater and suburban heater. I want to get some for the refrig too. Yeah, they work. Cheap insurence.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Do not have as much trouble here as some do but what I do with the furnace and fridge opening when it is not in use in my yard is open the access door and lay 2 sheets of saran wrap over and close. I have never had any bees or wasp nests in mine. Its simple, takes a second to do and remove. Also use it during winterizing.

John


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Do not have as much trouble here as some do but what I do with the furnace and fridge opening when it is not in use in my yard is open the access door and lay 2 sheets of saran wrap over and close. I have never had any bees or wasp nests in mine. Its simple, takes a second to do and remove. Also use it during winterizing.
> 
> John


cool idea!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Do not have as much trouble here as some do but what I do with the furnace and fridge opening when it is not in use in my yard is open the access door and lay 2 sheets of saran wrap over and close. I have never had any bees or wasp nests in mine. Its simple, takes a second to do and remove. Also use it during winterizing.
> 
> John


I do the same, except I use one white kitchen garbage bag.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I do the plastic garbage thing too and leave some sticking out to remind me to remove it!

Walter


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm fierce about cheap - that is, the cheapest way to do the job. The mud dauber screen is 1/8", which is almost impossible to find.

I bought a cheap soffit vent ($2) at the hardware store and threw away all but the 1/8" screen wire. It's not all purty and chrome plated - nor is it near as rigid. I used an old pair of scissors to cut the screen to the appropriate size, then basically opened each door and fitted it where it needed to be, then closed it up. Works great, is almost invisible, and the price was satisfying.

Sluggo


----------

